# Front facing position for Babyhawk Mei Tai



## MommaLyon (Apr 11, 2007)

I am getting a babyhawk tomorrow and was wondering about how to face the baby in a front facing position. My dd is 3 months but she is also 13 ibs 25.5 inches. I like front facing but I also want her see the outside world too.


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

You could squish the bottom to make it narrower, but front facing is not recommended. It will throw your balance off, possibly make your back ache and your lo can't turn away when they get overstimulated. Babies can turn their heads from side to side when facing you to see what's going on.


----------



## chmmr (May 27, 2005)

If you are going to wear her front facing, i wouldn't do it for more than an hour or so at a time. You definitely can do it but as the PP mentioned, it is not the optimal position for comfort.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think they're even made for that...I would think that would be very uncomfortable for a baby because of the wideness of the fabric and the way it would put constant pressure pulling the baby's legs so far apart.


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

Mei tais are not made to position baby facing out. You can do it with a small baby like yours, but you need to cross her legs in front of her belly and have them inside the carrier, probably. As others said, it won't be as comfortable for you, but since she is only 13 pounds, it shouldn't be too bad. You can also have one leg inside and one out.

Here are instructions for doing it-- make sure you have baby leaning back and sitting on her bum, not dangling by her crotch, if you are able to have her legs out. The top pics are of legs in, the bottom ones are of legs out.
http://www.kozycarrier.homestead.com...tml#anchor_241


----------

